# volume du son sur ipod



## jmfx (11 Avril 2008)

Qqu'un pourrait il me dire s'il y a une astuce pour augmenter le volume de la musique sur ipod. J'ai le curseur au max mais j'aimerais bien que ce soit un chouia plus fort !!! Merci


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2008)

jmfx a dit:


> Qqu'un pourrait il me dire s'il y a une astuce pour augmenter le volume de la musique sur ipod. J'ai le curseur au max mais j'aimerais bien que ce soit un chouia plus fort !!! Merci



L'astuce se trouve dans iTunes, dans les informations de ton titre, tu pourras y augmenter son volume


----------



## lapin001 (11 Avril 2008)

bonsoir, j'ai un ipod classic version 1.3 j'ai verrouillé le volume par un code que je n'ai plus, pour le deverrrouiller il faut aller sur itunes mais quand je connecte le ipod je n'ai nulle part la possibilté et ne trouve les paramètres seulement il y a un onglet préférences avec des réglages mais qui n'ont rien a voir avec le code que je n'ai plus et que je veux enlever -donne moi un coup de main si tu peux car je ne vois vraiement pas comment enlever ça et depuis je suis dégoutée je ne touche plus a mon ipod


----------



## lapin001 (11 Avril 2008)

je crois que tu es dans mon cas voila pourquoi je t'envoie ce coucou


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2008)

pour ton code de dévérrouillage, je n'en sais rien du tout :sleep:

pour le volume, on parle bien du volume des morceaux, donc trouve le menu lire les informations et là tu pourras augmenter le volume d'un seul morceau


----------



## jmfx (12 Avril 2008)

Oui, mais je veux augmenter le volume de tous les morceaux en général
Merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2008)

ça, ce n'est pas possible, tu ne peut le faire que morceau par morceaux.

Le volume général étant lui gérer par le iPod.

Donc, seule solution éventuel, changer d'écouteurs pour  quelque chose de plus performant et isolant mieux des bruits extérieurs.


----------



## mocmoc (12 Avril 2008)

Tient : je l'utilise et depuis quand je met le son au max je n'ai mème plus besoin de mettre les oreillettes, je l'entend a 3 metres !  
ici ou la peut etre...


----------



## meskh (12 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Tient : je l'utilise et depuis quand je met le son au max je n'ai mème plus besoin de mettre les oreillettes, je l'entend a 3 metres !
> ici ou la peut etre...



Et sans le casque


----------



## ivorock (12 Avril 2008)

salut a toi 
et bien pour mettre le niveau sonore a fond 100% ou 80 % ou comme il te conviendra 
ouvre Itunes 
choisi tous tes morceau en faisant la touche Ctrl + A simultanément
et dans le même temps quand tout est de couleur bleue
tu appuies Ctrl + i 
La une fenêtre s'ouvre tu choisis ton niveau sonore 
et quand tu fais ok le son s'applique a tous les morceau de musique
Je te conseille de le faire a chaque fois que met un nouvel album sinon tu auras des différence s de sons 
salut


----------



## jmfx (14 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Tient : je l'utilise et depuis quand je met le son au max je n'ai mème plus besoin de mettre les oreillettes, je l'entend a 3 metres !
> ici ou la peut etre...


Le probleme c'est que je suis sous Windows XP et que Go Pod semble ne pouvoir etre utilise que sur Mac ???


----------



## jmfx (14 Avril 2008)

ivorock a dit:


> salut a toi
> et bien pour mettre le niveau sonore a fond 100% ou 80 % ou comme il te conviendra
> ouvre Itunes
> choisi tous tes morceau en faisant la touche Ctrl + A simultanément
> ...




Où as tu trouvé cette astuce  ????  Y a-t-il un  endroit où on peut accéder à ces modes d'emploi ???


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2008)

jmfx a dit:


> Où as tu trouvé cette astuce  ????  Y a-t-il un  endroit où on peut accéder à ces modes d'emploi ???



Le menu Aide est ton ami  ...


----------



## jmfx (15 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que j'ai tendance à le zapper celui là !!!!!
Merci encore


----------



## cleoines (24 Janvier 2009)

jmfx a dit:


> Oui, mais je veux augmenter le volume de tous les morceaux en général
> Merci


dans itunes tu click droit sur l'album, tu va dans "obtenir des informations", puis  l'onglet option et augmente a 100% et tout ton album a le son a fond.pour les singles c pareil .bonne ecoute


----------

